# Otis Videos anyone??



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a few of the big boy in real life...a lot different than in pictures!!
THis was sfter like the third ear of corn...

He loves his new ball...

What he looks like tired...


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh I love these videos!!! Otis's tongue will just not stay in his mouth And shame on Sissy for not giving him any corn and trying to run him over with her jeep


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Your daughter is just too cute for words!!

I really thought she was going to run him over! LOL!!

Great videos


----------



## golden&hovawart (Jan 11, 2008)

I love yr boy and yr daughter is as cute as can be!.
More,please!!.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice videos! How did you get them to work? Also they don't play all the way, the first one cuts off half way through and the second one cuts off towards the end, and the last one cuts off after a few seconds.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

So cute. I love that your daughter is so compassionate with Otis. I must admit that my stinker nephew would have been trying to run over the dogs and laughing the whole time. Your babies are both adorable.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Great videos SDO, Abby is such a cutie, and Otis, whoa boy, I'd move over when he came trucking back too LOL.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys-the boy is my nephew-he's mine full time 5 days a week, so almost mine but not quite...Abby loves her puppy and would not intentionally run him over. She actually stops everytime he gets close so she dosen't hit him! Like she would hurt him- he is bigger than her Jeep!! haha

Durb-what do you mean they only play half way through? They are short videos, the last is very short becasue my girls battery went dead in her Jeep-just wanted to show you his tongue hanging out.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

The first video is about 2 minutes long but stops at 1:19, the second stops with 19 seconds remaining, the 3rd one played for 3 seconds with time remaining and stopped.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> The first video is about 2 minutes long but stops at 1:19, the second stops with 19 seconds remaining, the 3rd one played for 3 seconds with time remaining and stopped.


They play as far as they are supposed to Durb, I have no idea what you are seeing, but I see what I put up. The last one is 27 seconds and I see it all just fine. 
Anyone else only see the last one for only 3 seconds?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

HA HA HA,i love the one of Abbey in the car too funny.
Otis can run fast for a big guy,looks can be decieving,the tounge hanging out reminds me of Aslan.lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> They play as far as they are supposed to Durb, I have no idea what you are seeing, but I see what I put up. The last one is 27 seconds and I see it all just fine.
> Anyone else only see the last one for only 3 seconds?


Sorry, didn't mean to come off as rude. I was just telling you how it worked for me.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Nope,see the whole 27 seconds fine this end?


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Great videos SDO. So cute...both Otis and your daughter. Otis is beautiful and Soooooo sweet. 

Durb - I see what your seeing, but I think you are seeing the whole video. It looks like there is "more" there...but we are actually seeing the whole vid. He's looking at the time count down on the right...the last one says it's like 2 minutes and 32 seconds...but it's not It's short.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Great videos SDO. So cute...both Otis and your daughter. Otis is beautiful and Soooooo sweet.
> 
> Durb - I see what your seeing, but I think you are seeing the whole video. It looks like there is "more" there...but we are actually seeing the whole vid. He's looking at the time count down on the right...the last one says it's like 2 minutes and 32 seconds...but it's not It's short.


 You are seeing the whole video- I have no idea what the time-line thing is doing, but it's all there-the last one is only like 20-30 seconds...just wanted you to see his tongue hanging outThank you!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I know..my BF was watching and he was like "look at his tongue LOL" Great videos SDO


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Your daughter is just too cute for words!!
> 
> I really thought she was going to run him over! LOL!!
> 
> Great videos


Me too!

Otis is more agile then I would have imagined! Loved his big galloping strides!

He is even better in videos then pictures(which is hard to believe)...what a great personality!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I just went back and watched it again to make sure my brain was working.(been out tonight)

I see the full 27 secs of Otis tongue.lol

Im going to be perfectly honest here,if i posted videos of my bubba and my dog and someone commented on "how long they were supposed to be" instead of what was going on and leaving a comment id be pissed,theres no need for it IMO.

Once again great vid SDO i just love my big lad.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think the Photobucket server cannot handle the bandwidth and is causing the videos to pause and get jerky. Some pauses are quite long. This site also seems to be dragging, and I don't think the bottleneck is at my end because other sites are fast.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Otis is more agile then I would have imagined! Loved his big galloping strides!
> 
> He is even better in videos then pictures(which is hard to believe)...what a great personality!


He is actually afraid of her Jeep and our 4 wheeler...chicken acts like he's already been run over before (which he hasn't) Good thing the girl is good at taking her foot off of the gas!! 
HAHA he is pretty darn agile-much more than he used to be! He will run straight towards me at high speed and at the very last possible moment cut right or left (thank dog!) Talk about praying!! haha
He is quite the character-goofball



Don152 said:


> I think the Photobucket server cannot handle the bandwidth and is causing the videos to pause and get jerky. Some pauses are quite long. This site also seems to be dragging, and I don't think the bottleneck is at my end because other sites are fast.


That must be it- I don't care what it says the length is- just glad they work! Took me forever to figure it out!! I about had a party because I atleast know how to do it now!! haha
I have had problems with Photobucket too and I know a few others have, also.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Im going to be perfectly honest here,if i posted videos of my bubba and my dog and someone commented on "how long they were supposed to be" instead of what was going on and leaving a comment id be pissed,theres no need for it IMO.
> 
> Once again great vid SDO i just love my big lad.


I did leave a comment about the video. 

You don't know, but Sugar daddy has been pm'ing me with needing help on how to get the video's to work so thats why I made a comment on how the video's didn't fully play.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Its really nice to see OTIS in action.. I'm so brainwashed by his photos that I AM SO SHOCKED to see he can actually run.. =)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mudra said:


> Its really nice to see OTIS in action.. I'm so brainwashed by his photos that I AM SO SHOCKED to see he can actually run.. =)


HAHA I wanted to show you guys the real Otis...it's hard to have a camera on me at all times with 2 kids and him when we are outside-he was being pretty frisky that day! If you could hear him snoring now..oh my..LOUD!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I totally feel like I know Otis personally. Those are cute videos. And I love you little girls cutie voice. 
Now that you said it took you forever to figure out how to do it, I don't think I'll even try-haha. I can't even get my sig to come out bigger like everyone else's.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LMH said:


> Now I totally feel like I know Otis personally. Those are cute videos. And I love you little girls cutie voice.
> Now that you said it took you forever to figure out how to do it, I don't think I'll even try-haha. I can't even get my sig to come out bigger like everyone else's.


If you only knew what I went through..ugh..but now I know how to and it takes like no time at all. I can usually figure things out pretty easily, not this time. It's the software for my camera that makes it difficult- I just had to find a way around it. Someone else made my sig, so I can't help you there!!
I love how Abby says "Sorry Bubba" when he tries to get her corn. She must say that 15 times a day! She loves her "puppy"!!


----------



## Malin (Apr 4, 2008)

They are both so cute!! And you can't help but just to loooove the mastiff! I agree with former posters, he looks very agile... I thought they were kinda slow and tired, but these videos shows a different thing!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Malin said:


> They are both so cute!! And you can't help but just to loooove the mastiff! I agree with former posters, he looks very agile... I thought they were kinda slow and tired, but these videos shows a different thing!


Well, he dosen't last very long running like that- 5-10 minutes and he is ready to lay down! How is your boy's agility/activeness level?


----------



## Malin (Apr 4, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Well, he dosen't last very long running like that- 5-10 minutes and he is ready to lay down! How is your boy's agility/activeness level?


Yeah, but still! Mine can go on for hours, which suits me perfectly. I train him in obedience, tracking (is that what you call it in English...?) and weight pulling, he never wants to stop and doesn't get bored.  I want to try agility too but he needs to be x-rayed first and it's probably not something he can do too much because of his weight (he is about 121-132 lbs).


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

All of them were cute and funny....

But the one with Otis and Baby Girl..........AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW factor right off the richter scale. They are 2 peas in a pod...er...2 corns on the ear...

Ok that was lame but LOVE THEM 2!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine did the same thing as Durb described. I thought it was just my stupid internet and didn't comment on it. No worries... Actually, I'm relieved to find out it wasn't my internet. LOL!!

I love how she refers to him as "Bubba" That is JUST too precious!! Your daughter looks like a little angel and very sweet! 

Uallis still runs around like that. He's slow and can't run very fast, at least in comparison to my Lab but he gets bursts of energy like any other dog...the difference is that he's out afterwards for like 3 hours!! 

Also, I just have to comment once again that I always find it amazing when Otis doesn't run right into you!! If it was Uallis, I'd be laid out, flat on my back and trampled....!! Ok, well, Uallis isn't that bad, but it makes me *really* nervous to watch him running toward me and I usually just get out of the way!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome vid!!! Otis is very handsome, and your daughter is SO cute. Was that "Max & Ruby" I heard in the back ground? lol, my kids subject me to Noggin daily.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Malin said:


> Yeah, but still! Mine can go on for hours, which suits me perfectly. I train him in obedience, tracking (is that what you call it in English...?) and weight pulling, he never wants to stop and doesn't get bored.  I want to try agility too but he needs to be x-rayed first and it's probably not something he can do too much because of his weight (he is about 121-132 lbs).


That's great-you're probably right about the agility- although there was a video not too long ago of a Saint Brernard doing agility- it can be done...


digits mama said:


> All of them were cute and funny....
> 
> But the one with Otis and Baby Girl..........AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW factor right off the richter scale. They are 2 peas in a pod...er...2 corns on the ear...
> 
> Ok that was lame but LOVE THEM 2!!


Lame but cute They are def best buddies!!


Mdawn said:


> Mine did the same thing as Durb described. I thought it was just my stupid internet and didn't comment on it. No worries... Actually, I'm relieved to find out it wasn't my internet. LOL!!
> 
> I love how she refers to him as "Bubba" That is JUST too precious!! Your daughter looks like a little angel and very sweet!
> 
> ...


Only bowled me over once- and it HURT...thank goodness he's much less clumsy now! That was like his first day of all day outside, so he was snoring to high heaven that night!! haha Abby always calls him Bubba or Oder-motor!!


Stitch said:


> Awesome vid!!! Otis is very handsome, and your daughter is SO cute. Was that "Max & Ruby" I heard in the back ground? lol, my kids subject me to Noggin daily.


Yep- Max and Ruby-her favorite! It's between that and Mickey Mouse, I wish she would find something new-they are getting old!! haha Thank You!


----------

